# Ff killed in Texas wildland fire



## cda (Apr 15, 2011)

http://m.statesman.com/statesman/pm_23035/contentdetail.htm;jsessionid=74964B3D4BB98AB7CF76EAE61199F78D?contentguid=OEuvEfuE


----------



## RJJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Sad that this happens!


----------



## fatboy (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, tragic. Wildfires are nasty......can't imagine working in one. Hat's off to those that put their life on the line and do it.


----------



## brudgers (Apr 17, 2011)

The ICC needs to require sprinklers in all forests and grasslands.


----------



## Mule (Apr 18, 2011)

The link wouldn't open......I live in the area and the local news reported that he was struck by a car running from behing a fire truck.


----------



## beach (Apr 18, 2011)

> The ICC needs to require sprinklers in all forests and grasslands.


That's class right there..........


----------



## brudgers (Apr 18, 2011)

"It's better to live on your feet, than to die on your knees."  -- Joseph Heller


----------



## beach (Apr 19, 2011)

I understand............................



> _Capt. Nately: Don't you have any principles?__Old man in whorehouse: Of course not!_
> 
> _Capt. Nately: No morality?_
> 
> ...


I'll stick with my version.........


----------

